# New Cichlids, One with Crimped Tail Fin



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

So I finally got some Africans for my tank. They all were swimming around together in a big group the first day I got them. On the second day one of the Yellow Labs split off and he/she hangs by themselves but joins the group a lot. The what I think is an Albino Zebra (Blue) hangs all by himself under the amazon sword in the back of the tank most of the day and his tail fin isn't open like the rest of the cichlids, looks a little crimped to me. He's also real slow moving when he comes out for a split second to get food. Just wondering if it's normal for the fish to be scared for a week or so, or if he is sick. I'll post pictures in a little bit if I can get them. My temp is 78, ammonia 0, ph is about 8.2


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I think it's whats called a 'clamped fin'. It can be a symptom of disease, or just a slightly unhappy fish.


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

So my fish pictured and the albino died. I guess I didn't catch the fin in time, and the albino just randomly went. The girl at the pet store didn't know why the one died either since my water specs are fine. But today I noticed that both of my Acei are starting to show signs of "rot". One has a ripped up side fin and the other has a ripped up tail fin. Looks like the got into a brawl with my blue african in the tank, since he seems to be the bully. I'm still dosing the tank with Melafix to see if that works. Should I add salt or anything else? The Melafix says treat for 7 days then do a 25% water change. Should I do a water change everyday and add Melafix?????


----------

